# Scibor releases Templar Torsos and Halberd kits



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Scibor released this weekend a set of new Templar torsos, a new set of shoulder pads, and a set of new SF Halberds. 




























It seems that some feed back may actually be reaching the sculptors over at Scibor as these new offerings aren't nearly as bulky and oddly proportioned as some of the things he has put out in the past.


----------



## Akhara'Keth (Nov 20, 2010)

Looks really nice!


----------



## Widowmaker666 (Jul 30, 2008)

These look pretty cool, good way to add a little flavour to a grey knights character to make him "pop"


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I do not like the chests with the skeletons on them. They look too real but if they where that means they strapped either pygmys or infants to their chests... Should pads don't look to bad though, and their halberds have a lot of potential.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Chests: Crap
Halberds: OTT, but could be ok with some work and might work for TS.
Shoulders: Blah

Fin


----------



## Mr.Juggernaught (Nov 16, 2010)

All of this stuff looks crap the shoulder pads the torsos and the halberds.
The skulls on the torsos look retarded and the shoulder pads don't look good and the halberds suck.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

djinn24 said:


> They look too real but if they where that means they strapped either pygmys or infants to their chests...


And they wouldn't do this?


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

I like the halberds a lot. My templars would love to have some. Not too keen on the chests pieces.


----------

